

Bigger is always better - cgil
http://www.dotgil.com/2013/08/01/bigger-is-always-better/

======
gailees
This line rings so true: "Impatience is the glue that ties my generation
together, and I’m no exception."

------
kaushalp88
That escalated quickly.

